# maternity insurance with Daman



## yenpham (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all,
all comments are well appreciated.

any one knows that maternity insurance of Daman will take effect immediately after contracting? I am worry they only cover after 6 months or 1 year after signing the contract. pls help and share if you have any related experiences. thanks


----------

